# Adding Reputation Change?



## Shuto (May 7, 2007)

I have tried to add to two Posters reputations over the past two days and I no longer get the screen where I choose Positive/Negative and comments.  Has there been a change to the software?


----------



## morph4me (May 7, 2007)

I've had that happen to me before, I can usually do it by right clicking and selecting open link.


----------



## Shuto (May 7, 2007)

That worked.  Thanks!  
edit
Unfortunately it won't let me add to your rep until I add to a few others.


----------



## Carol (May 7, 2007)

Hi Shuto,

Try cleaning out your browser's cache, close the brower, than restart it.

That should fix the issue.


----------



## Shuto (May 7, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hi Shuto,
> 
> Try cleaning out your browser's cache, close the brower, than restart it.
> 
> That should fix the issue.


 
Yep.  That worked.  Thanks.

edit

I still can't add to morph4me yet.  Oh well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2007)

Shuto said:


> I still can't add to morph4me yet.  Oh well.



Don't ya hate when that happens? *sigh*


----------



## morph4me (May 7, 2007)

Shuto said:


> I still can't add to morph4me yet. Oh well.


 
It's the thought that counts, Thank you


----------



## Tames D (May 7, 2007)

Shuto said:


> Yep. That worked. Thanks.
> 
> edit
> 
> I still can't add to morph4me yet. Oh well.


Hey Shuto, try adding to mine and see if it works...


----------



## Andrew Green (May 7, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Hey Shuto, try adding to mine and see if it works...



I've not tested my negative one for quite some time, thanks for offering yourself up as a lab rat :lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 7, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> > Originally Posted by *QUI-GON *
> > Hey Shuto, try adding to mine and see if it works...
> 
> 
> I've not tested my negative one for quite some time, thanks for offering yourself up as a lab rat :lol:


Yeah, thanks for the reminder Andrew... I need to test my neg rep.. .ok Qui Gon lemme know if it works :uhyeah:


----------



## Tames D (May 7, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah, thanks for the reminder Andrew... I need to test my neg rep.. .ok Qui Gon lemme know if it works :uhyeah:


It's working just fine thank you...


----------



## bluemtn (May 7, 2007)

Well-  I just tested my rep system on someone.  It works just fine.


----------

